# Bear..New pics!!Check it out!He destroys feeder!



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 15, 2009)

How big a fella is this?I had a friend send me this.


Bottom of feeder is about 5 1/2ft tall


----------



## ButcherTony (Aug 15, 2009)

5 1/2 foot tall


----------



## tgw925 (Aug 15, 2009)

Same here ButchTony...I have one that I video taped the other day at twenty yards and he stood up and I think everyone in the blind had dirt on their chin from where their jaw dropped. I would say he was every bit of 9 ft tall. Ill put the video on here when I get a chance. We ended up video taping 5 seperate bears that afternoon with in 30 minutes. They are multiplyin on us quick!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 15, 2009)

I figured out he is about 5 1/2' tall standing..How about weight.I was thinking around 200.


----------



## tgw925 (Aug 15, 2009)

Yea I would say around 200


----------



## ButcherTony (Aug 15, 2009)

you have a season on him there?


----------



## Coastie (Aug 15, 2009)

Judging the weight of a Bear is not all that easy especially from a photo from behind. A rule of thumb is to take your best estimate and cut it in half and you should be close. Young, and lighter weight Bears will appear to have large ears and very long legs, older and heavier Bears will seem to have ears that are close to the head and the belly will hang down and the legs are not as obvious. From the picture shown I'd guess that this is about a 2 year old weighing from 100-125 pounds. He/she should put on another 50-75 pounds over the next couple of months depending on the acorn crop and other available food.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 15, 2009)

ButcherTony said:


> you have a season on him there?


No...there are no bears within 60 miles of here.Closest place with bears to me,and a season is the okefenokee swamp.I have friends all over..lol



Coastie said:


> Judging the weight of a Bear is not all that easy especially from a photo from behind. A rule of thumb is to take your best estimate and cut it in half and you should be close. Young, and lighter weight Bears will appear to have large ears and very long legs, older and heavier Bears will seem to have ears that are close to the head and the belly will hang down and the legs are not as obvious. From the picture shown I'd guess that this is about a 2 year old weighing from 100-125 pounds. He/she should put on another 50-75 pounds over the next couple of months depending on the acorn crop and other available food.


Thanks!!


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Aug 15, 2009)

Im thinking that 100lbs might be a little light. My choclate lab weighs 100lbs and he isn't half the size of that bear.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 15, 2009)

winner winner chicken dinner!!





















I think he is a little better than 125 seeing these pics coastie..lol..guess camera distance also plays a part.


----------



## irocz2u (Aug 15, 2009)

yeppers    had one  that   done that  to mine  you  can  forget about  the  deer  now   couse  he  been  hanging  close  tell  its  all  gone  take  bout  2 days


----------



## shawn mills (Aug 15, 2009)

He's abot 150lbs


----------



## Robk (Aug 15, 2009)

I know where he can get a new motor for that thing.  LOL

No bears near here?  Seems we had one around not a week ago PLP, had that is.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, i got the same pic too PLP. I hope our mutual friend wacks 'em this year!


----------



## jamiehunts (Aug 17, 2009)

i would guess 150-175 tops i have killed 8 bears and seen many many more he is a young un i would let him go


----------



## shortround1 (Aug 17, 2009)

ButcherTony said:


> 5 1/2 foot tall


looks like corn for those that can!


----------



## olhippie (Aug 17, 2009)

..That is a young bear, I'd guess around 150lbs. Maybe just a bit less. He could still do in a rottweiler!


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 20, 2009)

140-150. not yet 2yrs old.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 20, 2009)

The ears tell the story.  He's just a pup.

I'd say 130-150.  Slightly larger than the one I ran off of my porch the other night.


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Aug 21, 2009)

shortround1 said:


> looks like corn for those that can!



I seriously doubt that this guy spent the money for the feeder and for the corn for that bear to come out and tear up.


----------



## Resica (Aug 25, 2009)

shawn mills said:


> He's abot 150lbs


I agree with Shawn.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 25, 2009)

That last Pics caption should be,"hey thanks for the corn,dude".


----------



## ospreydog (Aug 25, 2009)

About 150 until you drag it out. Then it will get alot heaver. That is why i passed up a couple last year.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Aug 25, 2009)

cool pics.i like to see bear pics.Every time i check my cards im looking for a bear.


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Aug 25, 2009)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> The ears tell the story.  He's just a pup.
> 
> I'd say 130-150.  Slightly larger than the one I ran off of my porch the other night.



Im new to bear hunting too, How can you tell by the ears?


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 26, 2009)

A truly BIG bears head will look like the base of a 5 gallon bucket with itty bitty tiny bumps on it called ears. The bigger the bear the wider and bigger the head. Bigger heads make their ears look tiny as their ears don't grow along with their bodies.

Big healthy bears look "blocky" as in short necked, stubby legs and big broad heads.

Younger, smaller bears will have that rangy teenager look to them. They'll actually look to be taller because their legs look longer. Their ears look bigger because his nose is still narrow and his skull not as broad.

On a glance if his appenadages (ears, nose, legs) look long or skinny?? He's usually a younger smaller bear. On a glance if he looks like a tank or 55gallon barrel with stubby legs?? he's a big boy.

About he spookiest oe we've saw was a Uicoi nusance bear. he was caught and relocated twice. each time he was caugh they tagged his ear. His head literally looked like a 5 gallon bucket lid with two tiny bumps on it. My flashlight beam hit him about 30 minutes after dark one evening while hiking back out from a bow stand and the light reflected off his "ear rings". They looked to be over 14" apart. Made my recurve feel  more like a walking stick than a weapon at that point.


----------



## Resica (Aug 26, 2009)

Here's a big one.


----------



## hudalla (Aug 28, 2009)

Bigger the ears, smaller the bear.  Smaller the ears bigger the bear.  He looks about 130.  You also have to remeber they have alot of long hair.  Dont pass him up but dont think that he is 200+ either.  I would probably fling an arrow.


----------

